

ReelSurfer (YC S12) Gets A Makeover, Clip ESPN Or New York Times Videos - njoglekar
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/12/y-combinator-grad-reelsurfer-gets-a-makeover-now-lets-you-clip-share-any-espn-or-new-york-times-video/

======
ooshma
The new design is much easier and faster to use - I especially like the big
colorful buttons to guide the video cutting and sharing process. It took me
under 15 seconds to snip and share a clip. Great work!!

------
digitalmaster
The redesign looks really great! I'm curious how this will affect conversion /
clip creation.

~~~
njoglekar
Good question, we have a variety of metrics we use to track this - perhaps
this would be good for a blog post?

~~~
digitalmaster
great idea! i'll be on the lookout that! thnx

------
thezilch
The design makes it impossible to play click-to-play flash, without my editing
the DOM.

------
njoglekar
Very proud of the team, love to hear your feedback on the new design

------
safsdfs
the redesign is much, much better. Just update the "Copyright 2012" at the
bottom to "Copyright 2013".

